# 3-17 is the first day circled on my calendar



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 16, 2011)

We'll see what happens. My 4 togg does are all obviously bred. They've all been building udders. My FF has the most awsome udder of all 

The 17th is my first projected date circled. I didn't see any of them bred, but they were all exposed on the 19th of October. I did think that one of them was in heat on the 24th of october, so let her breed again at which time I witnessed the deed x 3. She happens to look the closest to kidding. Her ligs are softening and her sides have hollowed out. 

We shall see


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 16, 2011)

How exciting!  I will be following this!!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 16, 2011)

How exciting, hope all goes well.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 16, 2011)

Their udders are growing...they NEED back and butt rubs constantly..2 of them don't want to go for walks past the barn door...2 have been pawing for a week...3 seem to have dropped and look hollow in the hips.. Ligaments are getting softer and almost disappear at times. No discharge yet....

The hay I give them is never good enough..lol. They nay for hay every time they see me.

I took a vacation week, so they'd better get serious soon


----------



## julieq (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats!  We had our first singleton doe for the season in the wee hours of the morning!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 16, 2011)

julieq said:
			
		

> Congrats!  We had our first singleton doe for the season in the wee hours of the morning!


Yay for you  a doe!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 18, 2011)

Jasmine is breathing faster and shallower this morning. Her eyes are the size of silver dollars 

Jasmine is the doe who last yr kidded a single buckling and a week later premature twins (dead).

I was careful not to allow her back with her buck this yr. after her initial breeding.

My baby monitor isn't working....it must have had a power surge when our power went out yesterday.

I'm waiting for my vet to call me about a horse injury. Then I'll head back out to check on everyone. It's 50 degrees here today. Wouldn't it be nice if they'd all kid today.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 18, 2011)

No kids yet....she's rubbing her face on the kennel panel and has a grey face from it  I used this panel to partition the barn aisle for them.

Laying down a lot and same shallow, quick breaths.

I'm betting 8pm and twins.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 21, 2011)

Darned goats! I have to go back to work today and No babies yet 

I'll work close by so I can check on them at lunch time...brats.

The baby monitor is working... I forgot that the other half has a power button too...  But I may pick up a security monitor today.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2011)

Aren't they just enough to make you go crazy???

Good luck when the time comes!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 21, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Aren't they just enough to make you go crazy???


Totally.

Good luck!  And let's see some udder pics of your ff when she kids.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 21, 2011)

Someone told me that toggs are notorious for going a week late...is that true? Mine were a week late last yr too.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm gonna try to get Annie's udder shaved so I can show it off...it's just so round and cute


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 24, 2011)

Still nothing...glad I didn't take a 2nd vacation week. Hoping they'll do something this weekend.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 24, 2011)

When I went to the barn this evening I was greeted by 2 little slimey wet faces. Roxy (maple Haven Cowslip) had twins...one buckling and one doeling  I only had to help dry them off and settle them in.

Inside for a bowl of home made chicken soup..(thanks DH) and I'll go check on them and the rest of the girls.

Welcome Calamity Jane and Little Joe.

Pix soon


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## PattySh (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations, boy that was an easy one! I love the names.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Calamity Jane and Little Joe.

Congrats RockyToggRanch Kit Carson and Maple Haven Cowslip


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations!!!  Can't wait to see pictures of them!  
Cute names too!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 24, 2011)

Oops, I was posting at the same time as you...... 
They are such cuties!!!! Congratulations again!!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 25, 2011)

What little darlings. I LOVE Toggs. Mine are Togg/Alpine. I would have pure Togg but DH says no more goats, 10 is enough 

He doesn't know about the Boer bottle kid that I am planning on getting this weekend   Good thing.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 25, 2011)

Congratulations!  Very sweet!  I have those same sweaters for my little babies!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 25, 2011)

It was nice to start out with an easy one this yr. 

My FF (Annie) has me worried. It was her dam that passed away from a uterine tear last yr (my first ever kidding). She was a FF with triplets. 

I was supposed to be working 2 hrs away today...I think I'll switch things around and stay close. No one else will be here to check on them.

Still waiting on
Jasmine
Annie Oakley
Jenny


----------



## helmstead (Mar 25, 2011)

Awww~  congrats!

My DH said, from the other side of the room, "Who is the Tennessee fan?" LOL


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 25, 2011)

Aren't they cute in their sweaters??  Congrats!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 25, 2011)

Baby Toggs are so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks  

It's in the 20's here today. I came home for lunch and lowered their heat lamp and put a heavier coat on the buckling. He was shivering.

Annie Oakley is very vocal today and laying down a lot. I swear she's practicing contractions too, but no leakage yet...

Jasmine (who I swear was in labor a wk ago...but must have only been panting because it got so warm...50) has no signs what so ever..

Jenny is not even very big, but her udder is filling in nicely.


I think I'll blow off the afternoon and hang out with them.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 25, 2011)

Precious!!!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 28, 2011)

Jenny, my 2 yr old is acting suspicious....ssshhhh...if she hears me typing this she'll pucker up.

But she's bagged up today and doing some shallow panting. No drippage as of yet.


She's not very large, so I'm guessing a single which is what she did last yr (before I had her).

Think PINK


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 28, 2011)

You may hear me refer to her as Jinny. My 21 yr old daughter is Jen, so depending on who I'm speaking to I change it as to not shock grandparents or anything..lol


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 28, 2011)

6pm I helped her with the 1st buckling who was head first, legs back. By 8pm I tried to go in and see what was going on. All I could find was a spine.

Anyone who remembers last yr knows why I'm hesitant to pull a kid.

I called the vet out. She went in and manuevered things around and pulled the 2nd buckling out back feet first. He was transverse.

I'm glad I called her. The kids are doing fine and mama is wiped out, but should do fine.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats on the new baby boys!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks  

After a long night of checking on them I'm wiped out too. 

2 more to go. Jasmine has been stretching non stop...I think she's next.

Think girls...I only have purple sweaters left..lol


----------



## helmstead (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats on the twins!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you 

The smaller one (the one that was stuck) is pretty weak still. He doesn't seem to suck hard enough or long enough. I'll try milking some colostum and bottle feeding him to get him going. I bought a bag of dry colostrum as a back up. The dam is doing great today.

The two remaining in the maternity ward are restless.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats on the twins.  I hope the littler fellow does better soon.

*thinking purple*


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 29, 2011)

He's sturdier tonight. Not like I would like him, but standing better and a bit more personality. I tried to give him a bottle, but he'd have no part of it. I put him back under mom and he's sip..kinda..but not much. At least he's stronger, so he must have nursed throughout the day. I'll watch him closely.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope the little fellow does ok.  Sending "purple" vibes your way. I have two first timers due this coming week Apr 6th and 8th.  I really don't care the sex as long as they arrive without having to pay the vet again! Eggs in the incubator also, supposed to hatch tomorrow but no pips yet, hopefully they are ok, it's been years since I've incubated anything lol. Grandson will be some disapointed if they don't hatch.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 30, 2011)

I hear ya. The vets been here 3 times this month. Twice for the horse and now for a goat kidding. I don't look fwd to this bill.

I heard a chick peeping on the baby monitor and ran out to the barn to find it had wiggled out from under mama as it hatched and she was just staring at it :/ I tucked him back under. Silly hen.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 30, 2011)

The little bugger didn't make it. I really think he had too much trauma during birth. Breaks my heart, but life goes on


----------

